# ولا صوم ولا صلاه ولا تناول ولا اعتراف ولا قرايه انجيل!!!



## لولى لوليتا (9 ديسمبر 2010)

انا مش بعرف اصوم خالص للاسف ماما اللى عودتنى على كدا 

  وهى اتعودت من اهلها يعنى ولا هى ولا خلانى وخالاتى بيصوموا خالص 

  وكمان مش بروح الكنيسه خالص لظروف دراستى ...بصراحه سعات ببقى فاضيه بس مش بروح بردو 

  مش بحضر قداسات وبقالى سنين متناولتش و مش بعترف من سنه 3 ابتدائى تقريبا 

  بس انا طيبه و بقف جمب اى حد يحتاجنى وبراعى مشاعر الناس عمرى ما جرحت حد 

  السؤال بئة دا كفايه ولا لاء؟؟ ممكن ادخل السما ولا لازم صوم وصلاه وتناول؟؟

  بليز محدش يقول عليا عبيطه ..انا بجد خايفه من ربنا اوى وبردو مش عارفه اتغير

  انا اسفه لو حطيت الموضوع فى قسم غلط ابقو انقلوه انتو...


----------



## مورا مارون (9 ديسمبر 2010)

التفكير في المسيحية مش بلطريقة دي 
وسؤالك انك حتدخلي السما او لا 
غريب يعني شي مقابل شي 

حبسطلك الامور 
انت لو تحبي حد شخص يعني 
ممكن ما تزوري او تطمني عليه 
الفترة دي كلها

محبتنا للرب هي عبارة عن كده 
القداس هو مشاركة وزيارة للرب في بيته
الصلاة والصوم كلام مع ربنا في الاعماق
اللي احنا نقترض اننا منحبوا

عشان تفكري في الي انت بتسألي عنو
يعني السؤال ده

فكري انا بحب يسوع ولا لا 
ولو بحبوا ازاي ابقا بعيدة عنو لدرجة دي 
لا بطمن عليه ولا بزوروا ولا بتكلم معاها 

المحبة هي الاساس 
وصدقيني لو بتحبي فعلا مش حتعملي كل الحاجات دي 
عشان تتدخلي السما 

لا 

حتعمليها محبة منك مجانا
متل ما عطانا رب المجد كل شيئ مجانا 


والرب يبارك 
ويملى قلبك بمحبتوا ​


----------



## Twin (9 ديسمبر 2010)

*بصي .... أنا شايف وده أولاً نقل الموضوع للمرشد الروحي *
*وثانياً لي عودة تفصيله للموضوع غداً ... ونشوف أنتي غلطي في أيه والبيت في أيه والكنيسة كمان في أيه *
*ونحاول نحط حلول للوضع الحالي .... بس لازم نستفسر منك علي كتير من الظروف المحيطة بيكي *

*بس كل ده هيكون بكرة .... وكل سنة وأنتي طيبة*

*ينقل للمرشد الروحي*​


----------



## estifanjohn (9 ديسمبر 2010)

الأخت الفاضلة أنا أصلى من أجلك لأنه من الواضح أنك طيبة القلب والسيد المسيح يقول يا بنى أعطنى قلبك ولتلاحظ عيناك طرقى - أختى الحبيبة الصلاة والصوم من الأشياء التى تربطنا بالمسيح ونحن نمارسهما ليس كفروض ولا كنوع من الخوف من الله ولكن بمحبة لنتقرب الى حبيبنا يسوع الذى هو كامل الحب - وببساطة يمكنك تدريب نفسك  على الصوم والصلاة وقبل ذلك لابد أن تطلبى معونة الرب لأننا كبشر لا نستطيع أن ننمو روحيا اعتمادا على قدرتنا الذاتية - كما يمكنك ان تلجأى الى أحد الآباء الكهنة الشيوخ لتأخذى منه النصائح والارشادات الروحية - وصدقينى لو جربتى الصوم بمحبة والصلاة بمحبة وقراءة الكتاب المقدس بمحبة يوميا ولو آية واحدة ستجدى البركات تنهال عليكى وستجدى تغيير كبير جدا فى حياتك وستشعين بمدى كم هو الله قوى ومحب وعين والرب يبارك حياتك - وما أحلى العشرة مع المسيح الذى هو بلا عيب الذى هو لم يفعل شيئا يجعل من يتبعونه يخجلون منه بل هو مصدر فخرنا


----------



## Desert Rose (9 ديسمبر 2010)

هانا مونتاناا قال:


> انا مش بعرف اصوم خالص للاسف ماما اللى عودتنى على كدا
> 
> وهى اتعودت من اهلها يعنى ولا هى ولا خلانى وخالاتى بيصوموا خالص
> 
> ...


 
*حبيبتى هانا مونتانا *

*اولا انا سعيدة بمعرفتك والكلام معاكى *

*ثانيا اسمحيلى اقولك انك جبتى الموضوع من الآخر *

*يعنى الصوم والصلاة والتناول وحضور الكنيسة كل دية نتائج , نتائج لمعرفة الرب يسوع فى القلب ومحبتة محبة قلبية وقبولة كمخلص وسيد ورب وصديق فى القلب *

*هتيجى بعدها كل ده كنتيجة للارتباط بشخص الرب يسوع *

*مش كفرائض ولكن كعلاقة محبة ابوية بينك وبين الله *

*وكل الحاجات ديه هو وسائط النعمة الى الرب ادهالنا فى الارض عشان نكون على أتصال بيه ونقدر نكمل مسيرة الحياة معاه *

*بصى الكتاب بيقول فى أمثال 23 : 26 *

*" ياابنى أعطنى قلبك ولتلاحظ عيناك طرقى "*

*الرب عايز القلب يبقى معاه فى الآول وكل ده هيجى كنتائج لمحبتك وقلبك الى مع الرب *

*صلى واطلبى من الرب انه يساعدك وانك تفتحى قلبك ليه عشان يملا قلبك بالحب ليه *

*ربنا معاكى*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (9 ديسمبر 2010)

هذا الموضوع أيضاً من الموضوعات المثيرة للجدل 
ولكن ببساطة شديدة ، الذى يغتذى ينمو ، والذى يتوقف عن الغذاء يضعف
الذى يأكل جسده ويشرب دمه -- مثلما قال هو -- يثبت فيه ، والذى لا يفعل -- مثلما قال هو -- ليست له حياة فيه
حرية الإرادة الشخصية مكفولة للإنسان ، وضميرنا يعرف إن كنا نسير فى طريق صحيح أم لا ، لأن الروح القدس يعمل فينا ويبكتنا
فلنستمع لصوت ضمائرنا - العامل فيها الروح القدس - ولا نعاند صوته ، ولا نتحجج بأى حجة
وبدلاً من البحث عن أقل ما يمكن عمله ( على نظام المذاكرة على قد مستوى المقبول !! ) ، فلنستمع لصوت الرب ، ونكمل كل بر ، مثلما قال ليوحنا المعمدان
+++ ولا ننسى أنه مكتوب : ملعون من يعمل عمل الرب برخاوة ، أى بعدم إجتهاد
++++++++ أما الجمع بين السيما والسما ، وساعة لقلبك وساعة لربك ، فرفضها الله : لا تعرجوا بين الفرقتين ، وكذلك : لا تقدرون أن تخدموا الله والمال 
+++ فلنحسم أمورنا هنا ، فإن ما يزرعه الإنسان إياه أيضاً يحصد
++ فلا نبحث لنا عن معلمين يخادعوننا ويقولوا لنا ما يرضي مسامعنا ، بل نبحث عن الذين يصدقون القول لنا


----------



## لولى لوليتا (10 ديسمبر 2010)

- انا اسفه انى حطيت الموضوع فى قسم غلط ..وثنكس للى نقله 

  -@ مورا : انا سألت السؤال دا لانى حاسه انه مفيش فايده فيا ..انا مش هتغير 

  خلاص مبقتش احس بروحانيه الصلاه والصوم والقداس 

  يعنى اخر مرة حضرت فيها قداس كل اللى حسيت بيه انى فى مكان زحمه ..مفيش مكان اعود ...سامعه كلام مش فاهمه منه حاجة ومش حافظه الكلام اللى بيقولوه حسيت انى فى مكان غريب عنى

  -@twin : ميرسى وانت طيب ..

  -@estifan : ممكن اللى حضرتك بتقوله ينفع مع حد قعد فترة صغيرة بعيد عن ربنا 

  لكن انا من زمان اوى وانا كدا عمرى ما فكرت فى ربنا غير فى المشاكل والغريب انه دايما بيقف جمبى وبيحلهالى 

  -@ nancy : ميرسى يا نانسى ..صليلى انتى لانى فقدت الامل فى نفسى 

  _@ مكرم : على فكرة انا اقدر اغصب على نفسى واصوم واصلى واروح الكنيسه بس دا مينفعش 

  انا نفسى احس بيهم نفسى احس انى هصلى عشان انا وحشنى ربنا وعايزة اتكلم معاه 

  انا مش بحس باى حاجة خالص


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (10 ديسمبر 2010)

يوجد مبدأ هام فى الحياة بوجه عام : الروحية والنفسية والجسدية بوجه عام
وهو الضغط على النفس لتتقبل الصح حتى لو كان فيه بعض التعب
وعن ذلك يقول الرب : الملكوت يغصب والغاصبون يختطفونه
أى أن الإنسان يغصب نفسه على رفض الأهواء وعلى رفض الشرور
وهؤلاء الذين يغصبون أنفسهم على السلوك الصحيح بحسب كلام ربا ، هم الذين سيفوزون بالملكوت
+++ فلا تتوقعى الحياة بدون مقاومات النفس والجسد ، لأن الروح تشتهى ضد الجسد والجسد يشتهى ضد الروح
فعندما تريدين التوبة يصدك التوانى والتردد ، وعندما الصلاة تجدين الكسل وعندما تريدين الكنيسة تجدين المعوقات
++ لذلك يجب المقاومة بعزم القلب
قاوموا إبليس فيهرب منكم
++++++++ ونفس الأمر نجده فى حياتنا العادية ، فعندما نبدأ المذاكرة نجد الكسل والزهق ، فهل ننساق لهذه المشاعر ، أم نقاومها !!!!
++++++ الذى يتغصب ويقاوم الرغبات السلبية ، يتساوى مع من يحارب حروب الرب ، فهذه هى حروب الرب ، الحرب ضد أهواء النفس


----------



## Desert Rose (10 ديسمبر 2010)

هانا مونتاناا قال:


> - انا اسفه انى حطيت الموضوع فى قسم غلط ..وثنكس للى نقله
> 
> -@ مورا : انا سألت السؤال دا لانى حاسه انه مفيش فايده فيا ..انا مش هتغير
> 
> ...


 
*هانا *

*انا اكيد هصليلك بس انت لازم تطلبى من الرب كمان من أجل نفسك*

*انتى معاكى حق الصوم والصلاة وحضور الكنيسة لازم تحسى بيهم وتحسى انك عايزة تعمليهم مش مجبرة عليهم *

*وعشان كده انا قولتلك ابتدى من البداية اطلبى انتى من الرب انه يعرفك عليه ويفتح قلبك ويفتح عنيكى عليه وعلى محبته *

*قوليلة يارب انا عايزة اعرفك عايزة اعيش معاك كده ببساطة *

*وهو قال انه واقف على الباب وبيقرع *

*يعنى هو بيخبط على قلبك ومستنى انك تقومى وتفتحيله وهو هيدخل على طول *

*لازم تصلى لاجل نفسك وانا كمان هصليلك*


----------



## لولى لوليتا (10 ديسمبر 2010)

@ مكرم : عندك حق انا مش بحب اتعب نفسى فى اى حاجة ودايما كسلانه فى اى حاجة لربنا 

  @نانسى: حاضر يا نانسى هجرب صدقينى


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (10 ديسمبر 2010)

++ مثلما قالت أختنا الحبيبة نانسى ، فالصراخ من كل القلب لربنا يسوع ، يمنح المعونة
+++ فليس بقوتنا نجاهد ، بل نجاهد معه هو بالصلاة ، مثلما فعل يعقوب ، فنال البركة بجهاد المصارعة مع الله ، ونحن كذلك نجاهد بالمصارعة الروحية مع الله ، مثلما يفعل الطفل الصغير الذى يبكى لأبيه ليعطيه مطلوبه
+++ وهكذا بالضبط قال الرب ، فى مثل التى تصرخ للقاضى الظالم لينصفها
+++ فإنه قال : إن كان القاضى الظالم ينصفها من أجل لجاجتها ، فكيف الله الرحيم لا يستجيب للصارخين إليه ليلاً ونهاراً
++ وكذلك قال بأنه إن كان الأب البشرى يعطى عطية جيدة لإبنه -  فإن سأله بيضة لا يعطيه حجراً ولا حية - فكم وكم أبوكم السماوى يعطى العطية العظيمة ، مواهب الروح القدس الثمينة ، للذين يسألونه 
++++++ فالجهاد الروحى يختلف عن الجهاد الجسدانى
++ الجهاد الروحى يطلب فيه الإنسان المعونة الإلهية لتسانده ، أما الجهاد الجسدانى فيعتمد على القوة الذاتية للإنسان 
+++++++ فالأمر الصحيح ، هو أن نقاوم إبليس بكل قوتنا – مثلما يقول الإنجيل – ولكن غير معتمدين على قوتنا ، بل على الرب الذى يعطينا الغلبة بقوته .
++ فالتواكل يختلف عن الإتكال
++ التواكل ينبع من الكسل ، والإتكال ينبع من الإيمان
+++++ فعندما يقول بولس الرسول : أقمع جسدى وأستعبده  لكيلا بعدما كرزت للآخرين أصير أنا نفسى مرفوضاً
فإنه هنا يتكلم عن جديته الشديدة فى قمع الرغبات الجسدية
++ ولكنه هو نفسه الذى قال : يعظم إنتصارنا بالذى أحبنا
++++++ ولعل التعبير عن هذين الأمرين معاً ، يظهر من الأية "
الفرس معد للحرب ، والنصرة من عند الرب
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
لقد أطلت كثيراً ، فمعذرة


----------



## naderkhalil (10 ديسمبر 2010)

اختى هانا مونتانا عند ربنا مفيش مستحيل .. بصى هقولك اسمع الوعظه دى بتاعة ابونا بولس جورج عن كيف نغير الذهن .. هتناسب موضوعك و هتنفعك اووى . 
http://s2.stmarkos.org/addcount.php...ories/cat_72/cat_223/02-kyf-ytghyr-Al-zhn.MP3


----------



## kalimooo (13 ديسمبر 2010)

المؤمن بالواحد
المؤمن بالواحد
باين عليك جديد مش فاهم القوانين
لو عايز تحاور  ادخل قسم الحوار الاسلامي المسيحي ها يهتموا بيك كويس
هنا ها تتحذف كل ردودك لانه ممنوع غير بالقسم المخصص


----------



## أَمَة (13 ديسمبر 2010)

هانا مونتاناا قال:


> @ مكرم : عندك حق انا مش بحب اتعب نفسى فى اى حاجة ودايما كسلانه فى اى حاجة لربنا
> 
> إسألي نفسك هيحصل ليكي ايه لو انت كسلانة في الأكل والشرب والإستحمام وقضاء الحاجة كان ممكن يحصل لك ايه؟
> 
> ...


----------



## ramzy1913 (14 ديسمبر 2010)

اختنا العزيزة حاولى تقرئى فىالانجيل وتفهمى الكلام اللى فيه علشان لما تروحى الكنيسة تفهمى بيقولوا ايه ولابد من آب اعتراف ليوجهك ويرشدك
اذهبى للكنيسة وقابلى أى كاهن واتخذيه آب اعتراف وقوليله كل حاجة عنك ومافيش حرج انك تقولى تقوليله كل خطاياكى ليرشد الى الطريق الصحيح والرب معاك وكل سنة وانت طيبة


----------



## e-Sword (21 فبراير 2015)

ربنا يرجعك تاني للكنيسة لانة مفيش احسن منها و لا احن منها


----------

